# Cooking Raw Chiken(general food safety)



## bill ace 350 (Jul 29, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...youll-actually-use/ar-AAETDvG?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## normanaj (Jul 29, 2019)

Exactly how are you supposed to start cooking your food?Everything is raw before you cook it.

The article starts out..."Cooking raw chicken isn’t for the faint of heart."The article makes it sound so intimidating and you might have some type of cardiac episode.Faint of heart,really?Its just chicken,cook it right and its no big deal.

Leave it to MSNBC to run with that.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 29, 2019)

normanaj said:


> Exactly how are you supposed to start cooking your food?Everything is raw before you cook it.
> 
> The article starts out..."Cooking raw chicken isn’t for the faint of heart."The article makes it sound so intimidating and you might have some type of cardiac episode.Faint of heart,really?Its just chicken,cook it right and its no big deal.
> 
> Leave it to MSNBC to run with that.



yup. no big deal.

but some people might not be aware of the dangers involved in the process,  from start to finish. 

After all, food safety is critical


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah, gotta say this is all (or at least should be) common sense stuff. If you don't know the things pointed out in this article, then maybe you're not the person that should be in charge of preparation.

Just think about all of the additional hazards that pork carries with it.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jul 29, 2019)

All i keep in mind while cookibg chicken is 1. 165 degree internal and 2. Whipe everything down with Clorox whipes


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 29, 2019)

Well to be fair (insert letterkenny reference), the path that your grandmother's chicken took from being alive to being food is considerably different than the path that a poultry mill chicken took to being food.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 29, 2019)

I’ve never don’t the bleach wipe down- just good old soap and hot water has done the trick for me. But I recognize that maybe I should be...oh well!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 29, 2019)

I find the article overwrought and needlessly alarmist. I think most people, from the first meal they cook, are correctly told to cook the food all the way through and not to eat the raw juices.

Speaking for myself, I am going to puke if I have to see another idiotic, moronic, California Proposition 65 sign telling me that the thing I am about to eat is going to kill me. In this increasingly unhinged state, the proposition tells you not to drink any alcohol; you can't drink coffee; can't eat any fried food, especially french fries; forget about balsamic vinegar; no grilled foods (everyone on this forum is totally screwed); etc.

I could go on for several pages.

I am sick and tired of these unhelpful, stupid "food safety" articles that say, basically, "grab your ankles, put your head between your knees, and kiss your a.s.s. goodbye."

Humbug.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2019)

JCAP said:


> I’ve never don’t the bleach wipe down- just good old soap and hot water has done the trick for me. But I recognize that maybe I should be...oh well!



Same here. Soap and hot water I'm to old to change now.

Chris


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 30, 2019)

All excellent viewpoints and opinions.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 30, 2019)

I always have a spray bottle of bleach solution on the counter, and use it for clean up after any meat cutting, not just chicken.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 30, 2019)

I have smoked a lot of chicken without any problems.
Usually work off of tin foil lined flat pans or foil pans while prepping.
I would like to think most of it is just using common sense.


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 30, 2019)

soap & water, clorox wipes, and lysol - then I bring in an old priest and a young priest, just to be sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm just hoping the guy answering the questions in that article is the only one who keeps his Home Fridge at 40°.
I keep mine at 35°-36°.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2019)

If the opening was not, " The Sky is Falling! " Scary, few would read on. Let's face it...You guys are Far Better Trained and Safety Conscientious than the average Joe or Jill that article was written for. But since we don't know if any lurkers or newbies have a clue about Chicken Safety, this article is usefully and I thank Bill for Posting it.

On Grandma's Chicken. She very likely was very careful to remove the guts, without disturbing the Digestive Tract. In a healthy bird, there IS NO bacteria in or on the meat, outside of the digestive system. That Chicken could be eaten, well done, still pink or even Raw, with Zero Risk of getting sick!
This is the same reason, you can go into a Restaurant and have Pheasant, Squab, Quail and even Duck, Medium Rare. Unlike mechanically eviscerated and Enhanced Chicken, the best quality Ducks and Game Birds are Hand Processed, well washed and and not injected with contaminated Salt Water...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> If the opening was not, " The Sky is Falling! " Scary, few would read on. Let's face it...You guys are Far Better Trained and Safety Conscientious than the average Joe or Jill that article was written for. But since we don't know if any lurkers or newbies have a clue about Chicken Safety, this article is usefully and I thank Bill for Posting it.
> 
> On Grandma's Chicken. She very likely was very careful to remove the guts, without disturbing the Digestive Tract. In a healthy bird, there IS NO bacteria in or on the meat, outside of the digestive system. That Chicken could be eaten, well done, still pink or even Raw, with Zero Risk of getting sick!
> This is the same reason, you can go into a Restaurant and have Pheasant, Squab, Quail and even Duck, Medium Rare. Unlike mechanically eviscerated and Enhanced Chicken, the best quality Ducks and Game Birds are Hand Processed, well washed and and not injected with contaminated Salt Water...JJ




Thanks! I felt it contained some pertinent information.


----------



## PolishDeli (Jul 31, 2019)

That the article wasn’t that bad.  Readers of SMF just aren’t the intended audience.  What’s common sense to some, may not be to others.  Dummies-guide stuff has its place in info-media.

For example: Pretend that your diet consist only of bags of snacks, cans of soup, restaurants, fast food.  You consider Raman a home cooked meal.
None of this requires that you wash anything.

One day, you turn on Martha Stuart or Chris Kimball.  Legit public television kitchen personalities.  They make parmesan chicken.  Are they ever shown washing their hands or counter tops?  So now, you decide to have a go at making some chicken.  How are you supposed to know basic hygiene and safety precautions?    I’ve been in public restrooms, I’ve seen how people wash their hands,  if they wash them at all.  Now picture those people in the kitchen…


----------

